# It's a sad day on ebay



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

To me it is a sad day on ebay when a Model Motoring GTX


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221281039111?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

sells for $80.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

a JL Barracuda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321205000979?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

sells for $31.00!!

and an original Aurora T-Jet Buick Riviera

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221281031679?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

only gets $18.50. 

Now, the GTX, IMHO, is one of the best looking HO slot cars out there. I have several, The JL Barracuda, again IMHO, is a good looking car also. Yes I have several.

But I just can't wrap my head around the prices they sold for. I recently paid $5.74 for a Lime Green GTX body. I know most of them are sold out, like the purple/white stripe GTX. I forget if the Lime Green is sold out or not.

Marty
State of confusion


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Marty, have the posted 'Cuda & GTX bodies been further detailed from original?
Also, possibly the new "hobby blood" is more interested in body style rather than manufacturer. 
The 'Cuda & GTX could be more desirable than a Falcon, Fairlane, Indy racer, Riviera.....etc. 
Times are changing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I had this discussion the other day with a friend. 
Those JL cars are Rollin up on 15 years old, and not getting any newer.
I think they are getting thrown in with the classics now.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the gtx had a aurora tjet chassis with some cool looking lightened gears . 
and the buyer had kinda low feedback .. probily a excited rookie...
people new to this stuff pay crazy prices for 
stuff that would sell much cheaper. 
and some sellers take advantage of unknowing rookies 
with very misleading descriptions..
I have seen that a lot on ebay ..


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

Dittos, I still prefer the originals. But they are getting older too.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I hate to say this but, I like seeing T-Jets in good shape go for low prices. "Sorry Marty". I like getting good deals for them if I can. 

Ebay is a funny place. I see cars go for good money that shouldn't and some that shouldn't go for alot that do. Two knuckle heads can take a $10.00 car and drive the price to a $100.00.

When the very first Johnny Lightning Pullbacks were released I saw a Purple Charger in the package go for $53.00. My local Meijer store was selling them for $3.17 and that included the sales tax. This was back in 1999. 

But with the topic you brought up Marty, I don't think it's the norm on Ebay. 

Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I remember selling 3 packs of the 2nd release Chargers and Willys like they were going out of style. Was getting 33-35 bucks per 3 car set, and I paid $1 each for them at the Dollar Tree.
One set of Chargers got 2 knuckleheads battling up to about 97.00. I was a cool ebayer and sent him the 3 chargers from release 1 for free.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

60chevyjim said:


> the gtx had a aurora tjet chassis with some cool looking lightened gears .


A little OT but I've seen plenty of lightened idler & driven gears but can't recall seeing a lightened pinion before. No doubt they are out there but the one on the car in question looks awfully fragile at the 1,2 & 9 o'clock positions. It's a pretty fine line between weight and structural integrity on something so small.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Considering I've split them unlightened....


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Joe, what causes them to split when non lightened? Is it too many ponies under the hood? All of my gear (arms) is pretty well stock aside from occasional balancing and I've never had one split. I don't doubt that it can happen, just wondering if there is a common cause. BTW, excellent to see you back and bouncing. :wave:

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Considering I've split them unlightened....


yep, the hole in the gear, or the dia. of the armature shaft.....
being that Micron 2 Big (shaft) or small (hole)...
or, just a few micron-sized imperfections in the wrong place of that piece of material used..

actually, if lightened correctly, (Mechanical & Metallurgy Physics)
and no significant imperfections in the material used....
the holes "Can" actually make it Stronger.....
a lot of math , metallurgy, & physics must ALL mesh 2gether though..

also, if u use Bronze instead of just Brass helps 2....but again, read line above..

infinite metallurgy recipes , & outcome possibilities..

Bubba 123 (Mr. Spock :freak :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Barbaric gear removal... :lol:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have been shocked whenever I look at the prices being asked for JL pullbacks in most auctions. In a lot of cases, they are asking for more than an entire slot car. 

Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Barbaric gear removal... :lol:


Stone knives, bearskins, and Yak fat


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I have been shocked whenever I look at the prices being asked for JL pullbacks in most auctions. In a lot of cases, they are asking for more than an entire slot car.
> 
> Joe


kaybee toy and hobby sold pullbacks for $1.66 ea for year before they went out of business around 2005(3 for $5)I have never seen a toyshow or slotcar show with a pullback that cost more than $8...and that was for a boxed white lightning!All the reg pullbacks I've bought in the last 5 years where $2-$5! I went to a show recently and a case of gold pullbacks was $50 and I don't think it sold.....maybe priced to high!:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

remember when Dollar tree got the second release pullbacks.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

copperhead71 said:


> kaybee toy and hobby sold pullbacks for $1.66 ea for year before they went out of business around 2005(3 for $5)I have never seen a toyshow or slotcar show with a pullback that cost more than $8...and that was for a boxed white lightning!All the reg pullbacks I've bought in the last 5 years where $2-$5! I went to a show recently and a case of gold pullbacks was $50 and I don't think it sold.....maybe priced to high!:wave:


I agree. Slot shows usually have the cars in the $5 range - $8 tops, if not less. I haven't been able to find the few I'm missing when I go to shows, so once in a while I scan eBay. Then when you look through eBay, it's shocking. I don't know what people think they have, but asking $20-$25 for a pullback? I'm willing to pay a premium for the variations I'm missing, but some people need a reality check.

So getting back to Marty's initial post, it does seem like people who have stuff released in the last 10-15 years think it has increased 3-10 times in value. Oh well, they'll learn.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is because some uninformed people think they are slot cars. Selective reading on the packaging..."Bodies fit your antique slot car chassis" instantly makes it a slot car in their eyes... and an antique to boot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> So getting back to Marty's initial post, it does seem like people who have stuff released in the last 10-15 years think it has increased 3-10 times in value. Oh well, they'll learn.
> 
> Joe


They won't learn as long as EBAY idiots buy them.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

On sunday I saw 5 dash Road Runner Bodies:thumbsup: go for 102.50!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> On sunday I saw 5 dash Road Runner Bodies:thumbsup: go for 102.50!


"BEEP-BEEP!!".... :thumbsup: :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> On sunday I saw 5 dash Road Runner Bodies:thumbsup: go for 102.50!


it's MOPAR!! that's why!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

brownie374 said:


> On sunday I saw 5 dash Road Runner Bodies:thumbsup: go for 102.50!


$$Ching-Ching$$


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)




----------

